# Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an



## Myke13021 (10. Juni 2011)

*Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

*ArmA 2: free2play*

Gestern am 9.6.2011 hat BIS im BI Forum die free2play version von ArmA 2 angekündigt.


Features:


_Free military Simulation - athentische Kriegssimulation, inklusive Projektilballistik, Materialdurchdringung und vieles mehr_
_Free armorey - mehr als 300 Waffen, Einheiten und komplett benutzbare Vehikel zu Land, zu Wasser und in der Luft_
_Free unique Multiplayer - MP mit rieseigen Maps für 50+ menschliche Spieler und Hunderte KI Einheiten. Unterstützt Coop und PvP (C&H, CTF, CTI, TDM, DM und andere) modes_
_Free dedicated server - Beinhaltet serverversionen für Linux und Windows_
_Free creativity - Einfach zu handhabende Missionsvorlagen, einfach zu benutzender SP/MP Missionseditor und fortgeschrittene Scriptsprache_
Gegenüber der Verkaufsversion gibt es einige Einschränkungen:


_Keine Kampagne_
_Kein Mod support (Mods & Addons können nicht verwendet werden)_
_Reduzierte Texturauflösung_
Sofern keine Mods/Addons zum Einsatz kommen, sollen jedoch im MP die Verkaufsversion und die free2play version miteinander kompatibel sein, d.h. dass free2play user auf ArmA 2 server der Verkaufsversion connecten können und umgekehrt.

Release ist für Juni 2011 geplant.

Announcement Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mgao249jNg



Quelle: ARMA 2 Free officially announced - Bohemia Interactive Forums


----------



## butter_milch (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Das wohl unspielbarste F2P ever. Ob die reduzierte Texturauflösung wohl dabei hilft, die extrem miese Performance in den Griff zu bekommen?

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, denn ohne Itemstore könnte es vom Spielprinzip der beste F2P-Shooter werden


----------



## Crytek09 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Arma 2 ist absoluter Müll ich habe noch nie wirlich noch nie so dume bots gehabt wie in diesem Spiel was mich 50 Euronen damals gekostet hat dazu kommen diverse Bugs und performance Probleme.


----------



## Myke13021 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

@Crytek09

Rechtschreibung und Punktuation sind Freeware, nicht OpenSource.
Daher entbehrt dein Kommentar nicht einer gewissen Ironie.

Aber ist schon klar, in den Schlauchshootern ist die KI natürlich einfacher zu programmieren als in einem "Open World" Titel. Daran gemessen was die KI leisten muss, verglichen mit anderen Spielen, ist die ArmA 2 KI die wohl beste z.Z. was nicht heisst dass da kein Verbesserungspotential vorhanden wäre.

Und was die Performance betrifft, wenn man mit eine Midlevel PC natürlich alle Settings auf Maximalanschlag stellt, darf man sich nicht wundern dass es nicht mit 120FPS läuft.


Aber das weisst Du natürlich alles besser.


----------



## Crytek09 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Die KI nennst du gut??? das is purer Müll und ja ic hhabe Rechtschreib schwierigkeiten legasteniker aber egal es reicht doch um sich zu verständigen und darauf kommst an ! Außerdem zock ich mit einem i7 860 @ 4x3,2 ghz 8 gb ram und einer ati 5870 trozdem unspielbar!


----------



## Myke13021 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Die KI nenn ich gut im Verhältnis zu dem was Sie leisten muss. ArmA 2 hat keine Schlauchlevels wo der Gegner (aka Spieler) immer aus grob derselben Richtung kommt. Die KI muss sich dynamisch an Situationen und Umgebungen anpassen, ohne langes gescripte. Und ja, daran gemessen ist die KI sehr gut.
Wobei auch ich zugestehe dass sie manchmal Aussetzer hat was aber auf die Komplexität zurückzuführen ist. Spielbremsen durch die KI hab ich äusserst selten erlebt, ins Staunen gekommen bin ich schon öfters.

Und was die Performance betrifft: Phenom II X4 965 @3.9GHz, 8GB Ram und HD 5870, also ziemlich identisch mit deiner Maschine und ich hab selten unter 30FPS. Und das ist absolut spielbar.


Und als letzes: bitte akzeptier meine Entschuldigung, ich wusste nicht dass Du Legastheniker bist.


----------



## lukas93h (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Also ich hatte nie Probleme mit dem Spiel, habe es allerdings erst seit ein paat Wochen (Steam-Sale). Wie es auch Myke geschildert hat: Die KI ist durchaus fordernd. Das Spiel kann am Anfang sehr frustrierden sein und ja es ist hardware-hungrig aber trotzdem ein gutes Spiel.

Die Tatsache dass Free2Play-User und Leute mit Vollversion zusammen spielen können finde ich sehr sozial. Kanns kaum erwarten endlich mehr Leute/Server im Multiplayer zu sehen. Der MP verliert schnell seinen Reiz wenn man nur mit Russen zusammenspielen muss => man versteht kein Wort, demnach kommt keine Taktik zu stande.


----------



## wiley (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Auf ner SB 2500/2600 läufts budderweich,5870+ oder 560ti/570 dazu und gut is.

Man solltes es allerdings nie mit der Sichtweite übertreiben


----------



## ThorMaer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Gott Kinder kommt mal wieder runter.

ArmA 2 spielt man auch nicht gegen Bots sondern im Multiplayer gegen echte Menschen.

Außerdem ist das kein billiges 08/15 geballer wie Call of Duty etc., somit für 13-jährige eher ungeeignet.

Die Grafik von ArmA 2 + AddOns ist absolut Next-Gen (keine Konsolenbehinderung), Battlefield 3 wird da gerade so mitkommen, das ist eher was für anspruchsvolle Taktiker.

Die Skalierung ist auch gut, HighEnd-Rechner werden bei Bedarf ausgereizt und sogar auf alten Mittelklasse-Rechnern läuft es ganz gut, man muss natürlich die Grafikeinstellungen dementsprechend anpassen. 8x AA auf einer Geforce 4 geht halt nunmal nicht.

Und ArmA 3 rockt eh alles weg.


----------



## OidaSchwede (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Ich weiß nicht, warum sich alle so über die KI beschweren...
Kommt, wie einige vor mir es schon erwähnt haben, dass es komplett open world ist und ned CoD, ist das etwas ganz anderes.
Das ist, wie wenn man die Grafik zwischen Super Mario und einem 3D Shooter vergleicht.
Außerdem, wäre es euch lieber, wenn der Gegner, ohne wissen zu können, wo ihr seid, schon auf euch ballert?

@topic: SAUGEIL!!!


----------



## nyso (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Man muss aber schon sagen, zum Release war das Spiel grauenhaft^^ Wenn er es zum Release für 50€ gekauft hat kann ich die Frustration schon verstehen. 

Ich habs mir für wenige Taler bei Steam gekauft, nachdem eigentlich alles gepatcht wurde und bin zufrieden^^


----------



## kleinerSchuh (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Auf Gamershell gesehen, trotzdem Danke an Themen Ersteller.


----------



## ThorMaer (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



nyso schrieb:


> Man muss aber schon sagen, zum Release war das Spiel grauenhaft^^ Wenn er es zum Release für 50€ gekauft hat kann ich die Frustration schon verstehen.
> 
> Ich habs mir für wenige Taler bei Steam gekauft, nachdem eigentlich alles gepatcht wurde und bin zufrieden^^


 
Ja und?

Dafür ist der Support Klasse und sie kümmern sich wenigstens um die Leute und reichen Patches nach, dank Steam (automatische Updates) ist das doch kein Problem.

Kaum ein Spiel kommt heute ohne Patches aus, selbst für Gran Turismo 5 gibts mittlerweile 10 Patches, und das obwohls en Konsolenspiel ist (immer gleiche Grundplattform).


----------



## N8Mensch2 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> ArmA 2 spielt man auch nicht gegen Bots sondern im Multiplayer gegen echte Menschen.


 
Arma2 ist auch im Koop-Modus sehr beliebt. Es gibt z.B.: Clans, die unter der Woche abwechslungsreiche Missionen für das Wochenende erstellen.

Ansonsten ist das "Spiel"  eine Militärsimulation ohne Konkurrenz und bietet nicht nur eine unglaubliche Größe sondern auch ein einzigartiges Spielgefühl, dass ich nicht missen möchte. 
Leider fallen die fps bei mir im Multiplayer auch gerne mal unter 25, egal wie weit ich die Grafik reduziere. 
Da limitiert wohl hauptsächlich die CPU, ein Bekannter mit i7 und ähnlicher Grafikkarte hat 50 % mehr fps.
@KI: Wie gut kann eine KI denn sein? Welche Software macht´s in einer solchen Dimension besser? Wieviel Hardwareleistung kostet das? Etc. und so weiter.  Bohemia entwickelt nicht erst seit gestern und wenn´s so einfach wäre...


----------



## Myke13021 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

@KI

ich habe viele Situationen erlebt wo ich über die KI nur gestaunt habe.

Eines meiner Lieblingsbeispiele:
(Szenario selber im Editor erstellt, daher weiss ich dass nichts gescriptet war) ich bin Mitglied (nicht Gruppenführer) einer Infanteriegruppe, unser einfacher Auftrag ist es, ein kleines Dorf zu säubern und zu sichern. Wir betreten dass Dorf und werden plötzlich unter Feuer genommen. Ich krieg nen Treffer am Arm ab und melde daher dem Anführer (und dem Medic) dass ich verwundet sei und Versorgung benötige. Aber ich werde ignoriert, der Medic bekämpft weiter Feinde anstatt zu mir zu eilen und mir ein Pflaster zu verpassen. Na toll, denke ich, klappt wieder mal nicht mit der KI.
Nachdem nun die paar Gegner erledigt waren (waren nicht allzu viele), ordert der Gruppenführer (KI) unsere Gruppe ein Stück zurück in die Richtung aus der wir gekommen sind. Nochmal toll, wir sollten eigentlich in die andere Richtung vorrücken gemäss unseren Wegpunkten. Naja, mal schauen wie's sich entwickelt. Unser Gruppenführer befehligt uns in einen von Mauern umgebenen Hinterhof den wir vorher bereits gecheckt hatten. Als alle im Hinterhof waren befiehlt der Gruppenführer dem Medic mich und noch einen anderen KI-Kameraden zu heilen.
An dem Punkt fiel mir wirklich die Kinnlade runter. Der Gruppenführer hat nicht inmitten des Feuergefechts den Medic geschickt um ihn nicht unnötig zu gefährden, stattdessen führt er uns, nachdem die Situation geklärt war, an einen relativ sicheren Ort um dort die Verwundeten zu versorgen.
Danach gings wieder vorwärts und wir haben den Auftrag erfüllt.

Wohlverstanden, das war die pure ArmA 2 KI ohne zusätzliche Scripte oder addons.


----------



## ThorMaer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Fakt ist doch, wir als PC-Spieler können froh sein dass wir solche qualitativen Perlen spielen dürfen, die Konsolenspieler schauen hier ins leere, nicht nur weils das Game nicht für Konsole gibt, sondern auch weils die veralteten Konsolen in dieser Grafikqualität, und die ist in ArmA 2 + AddOns wirklich sehr gut, niemals ziehen würden.


----------



## JHD (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Also ich glaube, mit der richtigen Community ist Arma absolut konkurrenzlos. Hab das ansatzweise im Multi schon erlebt, wie ernst da gespielt wird und dann macht es richtig Spaß. Hatte auch mal ne Situation wo wir ca. mit 15 Mann auf 2 Hubschrauber gewartet haben, die uns nach der Mission abholen. Hat so ca. 3-4 Minuten gedauert. In dieser Zeit wurde von niemandem auf Zivilisten geschossen, es ist nicht mal ein Schuss gefallen. Alle konnten die Füße stillhalten und  mit einer gewissen Ernsthaftigkeit spielen. Das Problem, aber gleichzeitig auch das was Arma ausmacht ist, dass es überhaupt nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist, aber wenn man das Tutorial gemacht hat und ein paar Stunden gespielt hat, wird man mit der besten Militärsimulation auf dem Markt belohnt...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Zumal seit dem letzten oder vorletzten Patch auch die Fahrweise der KI endlich akzeptabel ist xD

Und wem die KI zu "schwach" ist, kann sich immer noch Zeus AI holen


----------



## Kötermän (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Naja, die Zeus AI hat auch ihre Fehler. Trotzdem verstehe ich das geplärre um die KI nicht. Keiner dieser Heulsusen hat mir bis jetzt auch nur ein Spiel gezeigt was eine KI in einer Open World mit so vielen Möglichkeiten besser umsetzt. Das sind halt immer nur Leute die nur ihre Konsolenshooter spielen und denken sie hätten dort richtige KI.
Naja, was soll man machen. Manche sind halt extremst faktenresistent.

Auch mit Performanceproblemen verstehe ich das nicht. Wenn ich mir hier die Systeme von den Meckernden anschaue, sollte das absolut keine Probleme machen. Gerade nach all den Patches, die sogar ein wenig die Grafikqualität geopfert haben damit solche Typen nicht mehr heulen.
Da kann ich einfach nur Lügen und/oder richtig zugemüllte Rechner vermuten. Einer von denen hat mich letztens sogar mal gesagt dass sein Rechner 5 Minuten braucht bis er fertig gestartet ist und wollte nicht glauben dass das ganz sicher nicht normal ist.
Aber auch so: Das ist nunmal kein Konsolenschrott. Dieses Spiel fordert noch die Hardware, und sieht auch dementsprechend aus. Es hat echte KI, echte 10 km Sichtweite, sehr hoch aufgelöste Texturen, viel Vegetation und eine große Open World. Da kann man nicht erwarten dass ein Rechner der CoD flüssig abspielt, auch dieses Spiel flüssig darstellt.

Ich geh dann mal wieder Warfare spielen.


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Ich verstehe das gemecker allgemein nicht. Das Game wird kostenlos sein, also ist es doch mehr oder weniger egal ob es nicht 100% rund ist. Ein kostenlosen relativ guten Ego-Shooter! Ich werde es auf jeden Fall Zocken. 

Allerdings finde ich, sind das alles nachmachen von EA mit Battlefield Play 4 Free.


----------



## Myke13021 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das gemecker allgemein nicht. Das Game wird kostenlos sein, also ist es doch mehr oder weniger egal ob es nicht 100% rund ist. Ein kostenlosen relativ guten Ego-Shooter! Ich werde es auf jeden Fall Zocken.
> 
> Allerdings finde ich, sind das alles nachmachen von EA mit Battlefield Play 4 Free.


 
Stimmt schon. Was mich diesbezüglich interessieren würde da ich BF nicht kenne: können BF:p4f Spieler auch mit Leuten zusammenspielen die ein Vollversion besitzen? Gibt es bei BF das überhaupt?

Ich verstehe auch warum BIS diesen Schritt gemacht hat: man spricht so eine breite Spielerschicht an und das eigene Produkt bekannter. Einige werden sich vielleicht doch noch die Vollversion zulegen, alleine wegen dem Modsupport. Auf jeden Fall macht man die Leute neugierig auf das im nächsten Jahr erscheinende ArmA 3.
Im Endeffekt haben doch alle etwas davon: die Spieler ein gutes Gratisspiel, BIS macht Werbung für A3 und kann eventuell noch ein paar A2 verkaufen, was wiederum der Community zugute kommt, zu viele Mitspieler kann man ja nicht haben.

Ok, vielleicht nachgemacht, aber mal ehrlich: lieber gut nachgemacht als schlecht selbst ausgedacht.


----------



## Gnome (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Gott Kinder kommt mal wieder runter.
> 
> ArmA 2 spielt man auch nicht gegen Bots sondern im Multiplayer gegen echte Menschen.
> 
> ...


 
Battlefield 3 kann grade so mitkommen? Was labbst du bitte? Battlefield is untoppbar! ARMA IS ARM und absoluter Müll! Du laberst mist!


----------



## MidwayCV41 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Gnome schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 kann grade so mitkommen? Was labbst du bitte?



Die gleiche Frage kann man dir stellen. Oder beruht deine Aussage darauf, das du BF3 schon gespielt hast?


----------



## Myke13021 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Gnome schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 kann grade so mitkommen? Was labbst du bitte? Battlefield is untoppbar! ARMA IS ARM und absoluter Müll! Du laberst mist!


 
Solche Aussagen liebe ich. ArmA kann man nicht mit BF/CoD/MoH (und wie sie noch alle heissen mögen) vergleichen, es ist nicht dasselbe Genre und spricht einen anderen Spielertypus an. Dabei geht's nicht um "besser" oder "schlechter" sondern schlicht um den persönlichen Geschmack. Ich selber kann mit BF/CoD und Konsorten nix anfange, würde aber trotzdem keines der Spiele als "schlecht" oder gar "Sche***e" bezeichnen.

Deshalb bitte, ArmA ist ArmA und BF ist BF.


----------



## Hauptsergant (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Myke13021 schrieb:


> ArmA kann man nicht mit BF/CoD/MoH (und wie sie noch alle heissen mögen) vergleichen, es ist nicht dasselbe Genre und spricht einen anderen Spielertypus an. Dabei geht's nicht um "besser" oder "schlechter" sondern schlicht um den persönlichen Geschmack. .


 
Stimmt. Ich spiele gerne COD BO oder BF BC2 wenn ich Stündchen Zeit habe und kann beide Spiele  gut alleine sielen. Aber ArmA spielen wir mit Kumpeln zusammen und halbe Nacht  Das sind  schon mehr Taktik und Zusammenspiel drinne


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Gnome schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 kann grade so mitkommen? Was labbst du bitte? Battlefield is untoppbar! ARMA IS ARM und absoluter Müll! Du laberst mist!


 
lol was laberst DU bitte?

"Battlefield ist untoppbar!"



Ich finde ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead sieht schon mindestens gleich gut wenn nicht sogar besser aus als das was man bisher von Battlefield 3 gesehen hat, und inhaltlich ist es sowieso viel komplexer. Wenn du meinst ArmA sei arm und Müll dann bist du wohl intelektuell nur nicht in der Lage so einen fordernden MP-Taktik-Shooter zu meistern, also geh weiter Call Of Duty und Battlefield spielen 

...siehe die anderen Meinungen hier...


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Naja, BF3 sieht schon deutlich besser aus. Alleine die Explosionen, Animationen, Licht etc, da krankt Arma2 schon gewaltig. Da wird BF3 die mit Abstand neue Referenz, davon dürfen wir wohl heute schon ausgehen^^ 

Aber BF3 und ARMA 2 kann man halt nicht wirklich vergleichen^^


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Vorallem ziemlich dämlich ein Spiel welches schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Markt ist optisch mit einem zu vergleichen was erst noch kommt, wenn dann müsst ihr Battlefield 3 schon mit ArmA 3 vergleichen.

Dass Battlefield 3 an diese detailtreue wie ArmA 3 herankommt darf stark bezweifelt werden, nicht zuletzt wegen den Konsolenrestriktionen, die den Entwicklern bei Battlefield keine großen Sprünge erlauben, Bohemia Interactive hat aber freie Bahn dank PC-Exklusivität.

http://www.the3dzone.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/arma3_190511-3.jpg

ArmA ist und bleibt auch weiterhin der Miltiärspiele-(Simulations)-König, sowohl spielerisch als auch optisch, da gibts garkeine Zweifel.

Schade übrigens auch dass derzeit fast alle Newsseiten, wie diese hier, nur von BF 3 und dem armseligen Call of Duty MW3 reden, kaum aber jemand von ArmA 3, zahlen die nicht so viel Werbe/Schmiergeld oder was??? ...


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Dice entwickelt auch für den PC, haut alles rein was geht. Und die Konsolen bekommen dann eben eine abgespeckte Variante. Sehe ich jetzt kein Problem bei.


----------



## wiley (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

@nyso

Das Problem sind die grossen  Areale (Sichtweite) und die selbstständig agierende KI.

Das BF3 besser aussieht kann ich nicht bestreiten,jedoch müsste man mal die Details abwarten^^


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

@ nyso:

So einfach ist das aber leider nicht.

Die Grundlage (der Spieleengine)  bildet immer der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner, d.h. im Falle von BF3 DICE muss erstmal für DX9 entwickeln und muss Rücksicht auf den eher mikrigen RAM und VRAM der Konsolen nehmen. Danach werden sie zwar noch den DX11-Rednerpfad hinzufügen, der reisst dann aber auch nicht mehr viel.

Bei ArmA 3 hingegen können sie sich von Anfang an voll auf den PC und seine Möglichkeiten konzentrieren und müssen keine Rücksicht auf veraltete Technik, wie sie z.B. in den aktuellen Konsolen steckt, nehmen.


http://www.the3dzone.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/arma3_190511-3.jpg

Zeigt mir so ein Bild von Battlefield 3 in dieser Detailfülle (Häuserwand z.B.).


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Öhm, reicht das hier aus? 

http://images.bf-games.net/news/2011/03/10079_3.jpg

Da kommt auch Arma 3 nicht mit. 

Btw. wird BF3 kein DX9 auf dem PC unterstützen, die PC-Fassung wird evtl. komplett DX11.


----------



## omega™ (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



nyso schrieb:


> Btw. wird BF3 kein DX9 auf dem PC unterstützen, die PC-Fassung wird evtl. komplett DX11.


 
Er meint damit auch die Konsolen die können nur DirectX9.

Und lasst doch bitte den schwachsinnigen Grafikvergleich(für mich ist die Grafik zweitrangig), Arma ist mehr ein Simulations und Taktikspiel, als Action...
und das soll auch so bleiben.

Aber trotzdem beide Spiele sind Gut ohne Frage.


PS: Hinterher schreit doch eh wieder jemand, er kann wegen Spiel X nicht die Grafik voll audrehen, da Leistung fehlt.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Er hat gesagt das es komplett in DX9 entwickelt wird und dann für den PC DX 11 dazu gepackt wird. Eben das kann man doch aber gar nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



nyso schrieb:


> Öhm, reicht das hier aus?
> 
> http://images.bf-games.net/news/2011/03/10079_3.jpg


 
Ja reicht aus, schau dir mal die Textur der Zeitung links unten an, ich tippe auf 5x5 Pixel 

Oder die Waffen, im Vergleich zu den ArmA 3 Screenshots ein Armutszeugnis.

Wie schon gesagt, dadurch dass auf die Konsolen Rücksicht genommen werden muss ist grafischer Fortschritt halt nur mit angezogener Handbremse und einem platten Reifen drin.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Erstens ist die Zeitung in Bewegung, also Unschärfeeffekt drüber, zweitens ist das ganze eine PrePre-Alpha, wenn man so will, da ist noch nix final, die Waffenskins schonmal gar nicht^^ Die sehen auf den aktuellen Videos schon besser aus, und werden zum Release 100% noch besser aussehen.

Und zu: _Zeigt mir so ein Bild von Battlefield 3 in dieser Detailfülle

_Auf diesem Bild sind weit mehr Details, darum ging es ja^^


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Die Zeitung sieht immer so aus ob in Bewegung oder nicht, da wird kein Effekt drübergelegt ist aber auch total wayne weil das Gang und gebe ist und sein Zweck erfüllt. Umherfliegende Sachen die man nur milisekunden lang sieht werden nicht im nachhinein hochauflösend präperiert.


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

... dann schau mal unter dem Magazin des rechten Soldaten, die Texturen auf dem Boden im Hintergrund... sieht auch grauenhaft aus.


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Dann guck dir mal die Bodentexturen aus deinem Screenshot an, DAS ist grausig.

Wir können hier noch ewig weiter diskutieren, und es bringt doch nichts

Btw. ist BF 3 einer Simulation deutlich näher als Arma3. Destruction 3.0 FTW


----------



## ThorMaer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



nyso schrieb:


> Btw. ist BF 3 einer Simulation deutlich näher als Arma3. Destruction 3.0 FTW


 
Sorry aber das meinst du doch wohl nicht ernst?


----------



## nyso (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Gibt es bei Arma eine zerstörbare Umgebung? Kann man Löcher in den Boden sprengen damit sich der Heavy samt Dreibein am MG da in optimaler Deckung platzieren kann?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



ThorMaer schrieb:


> Gott Kinder kommt mal wieder runter.
> 
> ArmA 2 spielt man auch nicht gegen Bots sondern im Multiplayer gegen echte Menschen.
> 
> ...


 
Ahja nutzt Arma2 Frostbite 2.0? Hast du dir schonmal ein bf3 gameplay Video in HD angesehen?
Arma2 hat nur eine verkrüppelte Steuerung, das macht es schwierig, physik und Grafikmässig 1000x realistischer ist da BF3 allemal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TzDTFNZq0k

Mal schauen was du dazu sagst 


Man vergleicht Opel auch nicht mit Audi


----------



## Myke13021 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Ich hab mir das Video mal angeschaut (nicht komplett, war mir zu langweilig) und muss sagen: nettes Hollywood-Popcorn-Kino Spektakel.

2 Dinge sind mir grad sofort ins Auge gestochen:

1. Jedes Auto das von ein paar Kugeln getroffen wurde ist explodiert. Ehm, ja, mit Realismus hat das nix zu tun, das ist Hollywood (sieht halt geiler aus). Mit Tracer kann sich der Wagen entzünden aber das wars dann auch, kein KA-BOOM.

2. Bei der gleichen Anzahl gegner in einem vergleichbaren Szenarion in ArmA 2 wäre der Spieler innert kürzester Zeit tot gewesen. Keiner der Gegner hat auch nur ansatzweise die Reichweite der Waffe ausgenutzt sondern hat permanent den Nahkampf gesucht.


Also BF mag ja gute Popcorn-HappyTriggerFinger Unterhaltung sein (ich mag gutes Popcorn Kino) aber mit Realismus hat das nun wirklich nix zu tun.
Um beim Vergleich zu bleiben: im vergleich dazu ist ArmA 2 halt eher eine Kriegsdoku. Nicht ganz so spektakulär, keine riesigen Explosionen und Gegnerhorden die auf einen zustürmen.


----------



## omega™ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



nyso schrieb:


> Btw. ist BF 3 einer Simulation deutlich näher als Arma3. Destruction 3.0 FTW



Ôo

Ahja, gute Schlussfolgerung Holmes...
Zerstörbare Umgebung(die ja bei BF auch 100% genau berechnet ist) = Simulationsspiel






Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ahja nutzt Arma2 Frostbite 2.0? Hast du dir schonmal ein bf3 gameplay Video in HD angesehen?
> Arma2  hat nur eine verkrüppelte Steuerung, das macht es schwierig, physik und  Grafikmässig 1000x realistischer ist da BF3 allemal!



Yo man... habsch sogar in Full HD gesehn.
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal gepflegt den Mund halten

Spiel ersteinmal Arma2 bzw. les dich ersteinmal irgendwo ein, dann weißt du auch warum du warscheinlich nicht mit der Steuerung klar kommst, geschweige denn kaum etwas triffst(ballistische Flugbahn).

//: Also nichts gegen BF, ich liebe die BF Reihe, man kann da auch sehr wohl taktisch Spielen, aber für die richtigen Alteingesessenen Simulations/Strategie Fans steht ganz klar Arma auf Platz 1.


----------



## ThorMaer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Danke @ omega, so siehts nämlich aus, und daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

@ Darkfleet:

OK, angenommen BF3 sieht in einigen Bereichen wirklich etwas besser aus als ArmA 2 (Operation Arrowhead), dann ist der Vergleich dennoch *******.

Vergleicht BF3 und ArmA 3, hier vergleicht schließlich auch keiner Bad Company 2 mit ArmA 3 und beschwert sich, dass Bad Company 2 so altbacken aussieht.

Auf solche Screens hier warte ich von BF3, sind wohlgemerkt ArmA 2 OA Screens und nicht ArmA 3 !

arma 2 operation arrowhead - Google-Suche


----------



## Cionara (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Was soll überhaupt die ganze Haterei ? Wenn jemandem das Spiel nicht liegt dann ist das halt so. 

Battlefield mit ArmA zu vergleichen ist einfach nur dumm. Battlefield  ist ein Multplayer Shooter, ausgelegt auf schnellen Spaß mit deinen  Friends. ArmA 2 ist eine Militär-Simulation und darauf ausgelegt, dich  in Krieg und Konflikte zu ziehen. Deine Mates mit Heli, Senkrechtstarter  an/über Landezonen abzusetzen, deinem Kollegen neben dir in der  Stellung den Arsch zu retten, selber den Arsch gerettet zu bekommen. Ob  realistisch Kampfjet fliegen, mit 60 Mann einen Konvoy durch ein Gebiet  mit hunderten Feinden fahren, mit deinem Squad am Fallschirm für eine  Spezialoperation nachts im Wald landen und und und...  Es ist fast alles  möglich. Keine Carl-Gustav Kidz, keine Teamkiller, keine Flamer, keine  Idioten.



> Btw. ist BF 3 einer Simulation deutlich näher als Arma3.


Das kann man schon daran widerlegen, dass man bei BF3 im Gegensatz zu  ArmA 2 keinen Hörsturz oder Sogar Blackout hat wenn man ohne Gehörschutz  schießt. Jeder der schonmal geschossen hat weiß, dass man nicht einfach  so drauf losballert ohne Tinitus oder schlimmeres. 



> Gibt es bei Arma eine zerstörbare Umgebung? Kann man Löcher in  den Boden  sprengen damit sich der Heavy samt Dreibein am MG da in optimaler  Deckung platzieren kann?


 Erstens, welcher Soldat sprengt vor sich ein Loch als Deckung in den  Boden  ? In ArmA II kann man das Zweibein des MGs aufstellen  für weniger Rückstoß, ja. Dreibein am MG ? Bei ArmA 2 wie auch in der Realität braucht man schon zwei Spieler  oder einen Packesel der ein MG und dann noch ein Dreibein dazu  schleppt, um das ganze dann vor Ort zusammenzubauen. Zweitens, bei ArmA   hebe ich mir vor Ort ein MG-Nest aus. Kann ich das bei BF3 auch ? Ach  nee da brauchts ja anscheinend Löcher...

Ich habe ja schon gesagt man kann die Games nicht vergleichen, aber wenn  man dann mit Features kommt wie "Loch in den Boden sprengen". Mir ist  nen Loch im Boden scheiss egal wenn ich dafür mit zig Mann aus einer  C-130 per Fallschirm über Feindgebiet auf einer 255 Quadratkilometer  großen Karte abspringe. Ich kann per Artillerie präzise mit Hilfe eines  anderen Spielers der mir Koordinaten durchgibt feindliche Stellungen auf  etliche Kilometer Entfernung in Schutt und Asche legen während sich  meine Mates an der Front in der Deckung über das Spektakel freuen.  Kampfjet-Luftbetankung, Wärmebild, realistische Lasermarkierung etc...

In  ArmA 2 kann man Momente im Multiplayer erleben wie in keinem anderen  Game.  Klar kann man auch nur mal eben 30 Minuten die schlechte Kampagne  spielen und das Spiel dann weil man sowieso frustriert ist, dass es  nicht mit Sichtweite 10.000 läuft, in die Ecke schmeißen.  Aber es hat  einfach was mit über 50-100 Mann im TS zu agieren die alle zusammen  arbeiten. Wenn man da erstmal richtig in der Community ist und sich zu  richtigen Missionen einfindet ist das einfach nur noch geil. Die Bugs  und Performance-Probleme sind mitlerweile rausgepatcht. ArmA 3 wird übrigens Physx nutzen womit ArmA nun auch endlich über ein realistisches  Kollisionsverhalten und auch über mehr partielle Zerstörung verfügt. Denn  ja auch schon in ArmA 2 lassen sich Gebäude und Vegetation zerlegen.

Für einen kurzen Einblick ins richtige Armed Assault II zwei Videos:

YouTube - ‪Shack Tactical - 2010 In Video‬‏

YouTube - ‪ArmA2 - MP-Coop Event des JgBtl533 am 04.12.2010‬‏


Hört auf Armed Assault mit Standard-Shootern zu vergleichen. Und  Argumente über die dummen Bots, Bugs oder Singleplayer zählen nicht. Oder  zockt ihr Battlefield etwa auch nur Singleplayer und dazu auf Patch 1.0 ? 

Grüße


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



			
				omega™;3087430 schrieb:
			
		

> Ôo
> 
> Ahja, gute Schlussfolgerung Holmes...
> Zerstörbare Umgebung(die ja bei BF auch 100% genau berechnet ist) = Simulationsspiel
> ...


 

Die Engine ist nun über 10 Jahre alt, ich kauf mir nicht tolle Hardware um auf einem DX9 Gebiet rumzulümmeln und all 3 Stunden mal einen unspektakulären Kill zu landen, aber egal, ich bin ja so dumm, und die anderen paar millionen Menschen die BF3 vorbestellt haben auch. Ciao, ich geh jetzt den Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen

Den Mund kannst du übrigens gerne selber halten, danke

@Thormaer, was ich mit was vergleiche kann dir wohl wurst sein oder? Es geht hier um Arma2 wenn du den Titel lesen kannst.


----------



## Myke13021 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



> Die Engine ist nun über 10 Jahre alt,



Excellenter Vergleich.

Unreal Engine: 13+ Jahre alt
Source Engine: 7 Jahre alt (12 wenn man den Beginn der Entwicklung nimmt)

Wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Engine mal ansieht ist das durchaus bemerkenswert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nebenbei, wenn Du 3 Stunden für einen kill benötigst, dann machst Du was falsch.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Ja die Unreal und Source Engines sind auch veraltet...

Ein Ferrari aus 1960 ist auch bemerkenswert, aber nunmal einfach veraltet!

Arma3 sieht jedoch echt super aus..

Nur die Physik finde ich etwas schwach (für eine Simulation) beim Arma2 gegenüber den Möglichkeiten die es heute gibt..
Das Spiel ist ja nicht ohne Grund umsonst jetzt 

PS: Die Anhänge funktionieren leider nicht!


----------



## omega™ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> ich kauf mir nicht tolle Hardware um auf einem DX9 Gebiet rumzulümmeln und all 3 Stunden mal einen unspektakulären Kill zu landen


 
Abwarten und Tee trinken, bei BF3 weis man ja auch nicht genaues oder?
Kann auch gut sein, dass es am Ende voll in DX9 entwickelt wird(zwecks Konsolen) und am Ende nur ein DX11 Filter drüber geklatscht wird, wenn dass eintreffen würde...
dann wüste ich so langsam nichtmehr welchen Shooter ich nun kaufen sollte.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nur die Physik finde ich etwas schwach (für eine Simulation) beim Arma2 gegenüber den Möglichkeiten die es heute gibt..
> Das Spiel ist ja nicht ohne Grund umsonst jetzt


 
Joar, solln die jetzt Arma 2 neu Entwickeln, um es auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen?
Und die "Free" Version, hat ja ein paar Features weniger als die "Verkaufsversion"(steht im 1. Post auf der 1. Seite).

TIPP: Denk mal nach, warum die Arma 2 for Free machen.
Vllt. für Neukunen?!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



			
				omega™;3089126 schrieb:
			
		

> Abwarten und Tee trinken, bei BF3 weis man ja auch nicht genaues oder?
> Kann auch gut sein, dass es am Ende voll in DX9 entwickelt wird(zwecks Konsolen) und am Ende nur ein DX11 Filter drüber geklatscht wird, wenn dass eintreffen würde...
> dann wüste ich so langsam nichtmehr welchen Shooter ich nun kaufen sollte.
> 
> ...


 
Nö BF 3 ist ja schon fast fertig entwickelt, erstmals mit der Frosbite2.0 Engine... gibt ja schon Videos von der E3 aus Los Angeles mit Gameplay.. 

Und es ist auch keine Konsolenportation, die PC Version hat 64 Players und Jets, worauf bei Konsolen nur 24 Player und keine Flugzeuge möglich sein werden. Es ist für PC ausgelegt (Man erinnere sich an BF 1942.. etc..), die Konsolen wurden sogar bei der Vorstellung an der E3 ins lächerliche gezogen  
Ja Arma 3 sieht schon lecker aus , bis man in Arma2 mal ein bisschen was kann ist schon ein Jahr rüber und da warte ich lieber auf Arma 3


----------



## Kötermän (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Die Engine ist nun über 10 Jahre alt, ich kauf mir nicht tolle Hardware um auf einem DX9 Gebiet rumzulümmeln und all 3 Stunden mal einen unspektakulären Kill zu landen, aber egal, ich bin ja so dumm, und die anderen paar millionen Menschen die BF3 vorbestellt haben auch. Ciao, ich geh jetzt den Landwirtschaftssimulator spielen
> 
> Den Mund kannst du übrigens gerne selber halten, danke
> 
> @Thormaer, was ich mit was vergleiche kann dir wohl wurst sein oder? Es geht hier um Arma2 wenn du den Titel lesen kannst.


 
Und sieht trotzdem noch 10 mal besser aus als jeder Konsolenport. Und jetzt?
Und wenn du nur alle 3 Stunden einen Kill bekommst, dann bist du leider wirklich zu dumm, denn dann kannst du nichtmal eine Karte lesen.
Ich glaube dass du den Mund halten sollst war eher zu deinem eigenen Vorteil, aber ok, mach dich ruhig weiter lächerlich.


----------



## omega™ (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*

Achso, also wurde zuerst die PC Version entwickelt dann die Konsolen Version?
Naja, jedenfalls werden es zwei geile Spiele werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Kötermän schrieb:


> Und sieht trotzdem noch 10 mal besser aus als jeder Konsolenport. Und jetzt?
> Und wenn du nur alle 3 Stunden einen Kill bekommst, dann bist du leider wirklich zu dumm, denn dann kannst du nichtmal eine Karte lesen.
> Ich glaube dass du den Mund halten sollst war eher zu deinem eigenen Vorteil, aber ok, mach dich ruhig weiter lächerlich.


 
Hab ich was anderes behauptet? Warum sprichst du von Konsolen plötzlich Zusammenhangsloses gestammel..

Kennst du Begriffe die man im übertragenen Sinn verwendet? Das Gameplay ist mir einfach zu trocken. Mach ich mich deshalb lächerlich?

Du kannst deinen Mund selbst halten, ausserdem schreibe und spreche nicht.


----------



## ThorMaer (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bohemia Interactive kündigt ArmA 2: free2play an*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja nicht ohne Grund umsonst jetzt


 
ArmA 2 wirds aber nicht umsonst geben, sondern nur eine Free-Variante, wo aber Sachen wie die komplette Kampagne fehlen und die Texturqualität reduziert ist.

Das ist wie bei Battlefield Play4Free.

Übrigens überzeugt Battlefield Bad Company 2 technikmäßig auch nicht wenn man bedenkt was heute möglich ist, Konsolenport eben.

Und Danke an Cionara, gibt zum Glück doch noch Leute die qualitative, anspruchsvolle Games schätzen und nicht nur auf das 0815-Mainstream Zeug stehen, weil sie durch die Werbung und Propaganda der großen Publisher nichts anderes kennen


----------

